# Let's Get This Over With...



## jbergsing (Mar 2, 2008)

Luvin' my MacBook!

As I admitted in a previous thread, I have conceded the fact that Macs are better computers than PCs. I've only had my MacBook four days now and I have to reinforce that statement. This thing rules over any PC I've ever owned! So, once again, allow me to offer my humble apology to Mac users worldwide for denying the undeniable.

Now off to drink my Apple coolaid...


----------



## raekwon (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome to the family, John.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes, it is possible to turn from the dark side.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Mar 2, 2008)

I've been thinking about making the switch for graduate school as well hehe..


----------



## jbergsing (Mar 3, 2008)

Simply_Nikki said:


> I've been thinking about making the switch for graduate school as well hehe..


I'd recommend it!


----------



## CDM (Mar 3, 2008)

I have yet to meet the soul that has not had a similar experience.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## KMK (Mar 3, 2008)

The Mac is dead! Long live the Mac! 

Welcome to the club.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Mar 3, 2008)

*Welcome to the Dark Side*

You'll never go back!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 3, 2008)

My first computer was an Amiga 500 back in the 80s so I was suffering the slings and arrows from mac users and pc geeks. When the Amiga finally ascended into heaven, and I had to choose a new platform, I knew I wouldn't be happy unless I could continue to wade in the shallow end of the market share - I went with a Mac. Being in graphic arts it never mattered that Mac made up 10% of the market, in grapic arts it was the mainstay, the work horse.

Now we continue to watch a steady exodus from PC to Mac but I hope the competition never ends. Welcome to computer cool.


----------



## jd.morrison (Mar 3, 2008)

Have fun with the darkside, I'll stay in the light with my PC. I don't mind having the strength to be a light in the darkness...


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 3, 2008)

mangum said:


> I have yet to meet the soul that has not had a similar experience.



Well Chris, allow me to introduce myself. . . . 

We have a lovely little Mac G4 iBook, purchased for $999. Really a cutey as it sits barely used at its docking station. Its primary task these days is printing greeting cards--which it does very well.

I bought it for my wife a couple of years ago. She loved it for the first week. Then it died. It went to the Apple geniuses twice. Then it went to the factory. In the meantime I bought a cheap Toshiba laptop from Office Depot so my wife could get on with her work. It has become her primary computer, does everything reliably.

The iBook now works fairly well, but just doesn't do as well at routine tasks. The Appleworks word processor hates to be formatted the way we want it to be--it keeps reverting to default settings. For some reason it just despises 1" margins. It doesn't like to print. And sometimes it gives us the spinning rainbow wheel of death when I try to copy text from an internet site. On top of that, Safari disappears sometimes when I try to type in a URL in the address bar.

I haven't really tried to figure out the various fixes. Our Windows laptops, flaws and all, are at least known entities.

But the iBook sure is cute, sitting there on its little table with its throbbing glow. Kind of reminds me of a lava lamp.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 3, 2008)

If only it didn't have a symbol of man's rebellion as its icon.
(forbidden fruit with a bite taken out of it).


----------

